# Hello ladies!



## dinkie

hi everyone, I'm new to this site and just learning what its about. My bf is on all the time and introduced me to it. I look forward to reading about your hunting progress.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dinkie

A little about me, I'm turning 22 this month and have been hunting my whole life. My parents both hunt and had 4 girls so they were determined to get one of us to hunt. I love to bow hunt (gun too), fish, and this is our first year with our squirrel dog.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Anish

Welcome ! I'm 39, maried mom of 3 awesome boys. No too into hunting, but I love to target shoot (firearm and bow). My obsession is fishing. Ice, fly, spin you name it, I'm on it! Lots of great folks on here! Enjoy!


----------



## RIVER LADY

Welcome dinkie.

I'm 45. I have a son and daughter 25 and 21 yrs old. I made sure they were both addicted to hutning and fishing. There are many very talented ladies on this site with a wealth of knowledge to share. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## manderz248

Hello  I'm 23. This is my 3rd year hunting, 2nd with a bow and still haven't had any success yet. My dad use to hunt back a long while ago. And since I live in Northern Michigan, I figured I ought to get into it a bit more. Have fallen in love with it and can't wait to do this the rest of my life! Nice to meet you and good luck


----------



## dinkie

Nice to meet you all. This is also only my 2nd year bow hunting and I got a doe last year at only 12 yrds and it was so amazing. Good luck, I think it was even more exciting then getting one with my gun. I have never gone fly fishing but I think it would be lots of fun to learn.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## grmahunter

Hi. I just joined this group tonight after searching for other women hunters on the web, especially in Michigan. I am 47 with two grown daughters, 20 and 27 and a 7 year old grandson. I have been shotgun hunting with my husband for about the past six years. I have shot a doe and a six point. My daughters bought me a crossbow for Christmas last year and I am going out bow hunting this week for the first time.

I look forward to sharing my stories and hearing everyone else's. Good luck to everyone going hunting this year


----------



## ERnurse

Welcome! Let us know how your season is going, and any questions--ASK!! there are a lot of very nice and knowledgeable people on these forums.


----------



## dinkie

Thanks everyone and welcome grma hunter!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wyldkat49766

whew.. its a new woman. I was thinking the guys were trying to trick us again. 


Welcome dinkie


----------



## huntinlady

Lol wyldkat49766. Welcome dinkie. I've been out in the field a lot lately, so I haven't checked in. I'm not gonna tell my age, but know that I'ma nana and have been for quite a while. I have been huntin and fishin pretty near my whole life. Good luck out there!


----------



## 1wildchild

Welcome ladies! I've been a bit out of touch. My drive to work is a lot longer now and I've been busy with moving and of course, hunting! I wish great success for you this season!


----------



## Turner Girl

Hi! I'm also new to this forum and want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas & happy new year! I've been a hunter my whole life also and love it! I'm 23 so I still have a long time to continue hunting and try new things.... love to duck & goose hunt because my dad is nuts over it! My bf hunts it all though so he has opened my eyes to all kinds of hunting : ) good luck to everyone!


----------



## Wendy

Hunting your whole lives.. and your just in your 20s!  Ladies, the funs just getting started!! Glad to see you on board. 

I'm also in my upper 40's..... having a blast! Hubby just got me a new foam deer target so I can break my bow back out! :woohoo1:

I mostly deer hunt. Love to fish, but never seem to have either the time or opportunity. Going to spend this last weekend out in my stand doe hunting! So happy we have SNOW!!!

Good luck and be safe!


----------



## honk/quack

:Welcome: To all you new ladies!


----------

